# 5 tips làm đẹp giúp da mặt mềm mịn như em bé ngay cả trong mùa hanh khô



## mai lan (8/10/18)

Vào thu, thời tiết hanh khô khiến da bạn trở nên bong tróc, nứt nẻ và thiếu độ ẩm. Dưới đây là 5 tips làm đẹp giúp da mặt trở nên mềm mịn hơn.

*5 tips làm đẹp giúp da mặt mềm mịn trong mùa hanh khô*




_Chăm sóc da đúng quy trình sẽ khiến làn da trở nên sáng mịn và tươi tắn hơn mỗi ngày._
_(Ảnh minh họa)_​
Da mặt là vùng da thường tiếp xúc với trực tiếp ánh nắng, gió, và bụi nhiều nhất vì thế cần được chăm sóc thật kĩ càng. Bạn có thể bảo vệ da của mình tốt hơn khi áp dụng những cách sau đây:

*Tẩy da chết hàng tuần*
Tế bào chết không những để lại một lớp da xỉn màu, kém mịn màng mà còn ngăn cản dưỡng chất từ các sản phẩm làm đẹp thấm sâu vào trong da. Bởi vậy mà đều đặn khoảng 1 – 2 lần/tuần, các bạn hãy loại bỏ tế bào chết bằng những sản phẩm dịu nhẹ để vừa làm sạch da hiệu quả lại không bào mòn lớp màng bảo vệ tự nhiên mà hơn hết là giúp làn da thêm mịn màng, tươi sáng hơn.

*Rửa mặt bằng nước ấm khi thức dậy*
Bước vào mùa se lạnh sẽ khiến làn da trở nên khô ráp, bong tróc và độ mềm mịn cũng vì thế mà giảm đi. Lý tưởng nhất là các bạn nên rửa mặt bằng sản phẩm có công thức dịu nhẹ rồi xả sạch với nước ấm, như vậy lỗ chân lông giãn nở tạo độ đàn hồi cho da, hơn hết da sẽ sạch sâu bên trong và dễ dàng thực hiện các bước dưỡng da sau đó như sử dụng toner và thoa kem dưỡng ẩm.

*Sử dụng toner làm se lỗ chân lông cho da mặt*
Toner- nước hoa hồng sẽ giúp da giữ ẩm và giúp làm se lỗ chân lông. Bước này các bạn thực hiện sau khi rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt vì toner cân bằng độ aame rất tốt cho da khiến da bạn luôn mềm mịn.

*Thoa kem dưỡng ẩm và sử dụng serum colagen giúp da căng bóng*
Lựa chọn cho mình kem dưỡng ẩm và serum phù hợp với từng loại da, thành phần trong kem dưỡng ẩm thường có chứa vitamin E sẽ tác động sâu vào lớp biểu bì da. Còn trong serum sẽ giúp làm mờ các vết thâm nám và tăng khả năng làm trắng cho da. Ngoài ra, hai loại này sẽ tạo điều kiện để tế bào mới thay thế lớp da chết cũ. Từ đó, tạo cảm giác da mặt căng mịn và trắng sáng hơn.

*Uống đủ nước và ăn nhiều rau xanh*
Nước là thành phần không thể thiếu trong cơ thể, vì vậy yếu tố bên trong giúp da trở nên mịn màng như em bé là cung cấp đủ nước. Bạn nên uống từ 2-3 lít nước mỗi ngày. Ngoài ra, nên cung cấp vitamin A, B, C, E từ rau củ quả giúp da trở nên hồng hào và sáng mịn hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

